# My 18 Year Old Girl As A Baby, etc...



## Brama (Feb 13, 2013)

Well she'll be 18 in May. This is her as a suckling kitten and then another pic from several years ago.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its fun to see the change from kitten to adult chronicled. sound like she has live a great long life!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She was so cute as a baby, and it continues into the present.


----------



## Brama (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks guys! She definitely has lived a long and wonderful life... makes me so sad to think that she may not have long left. 
Also Leazie, I bottle fed her (found her when her eyes were still closed) and she was the cutest little thing!
Thanks again.


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

Very cute,past and present.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Awww what a sweetheart! She's very beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

Adorable! How old was she approximately when you found her? She is sooooooo tiny in that picture!


----------



## Brama (Feb 13, 2013)

Merlin_Guinevere said:


> Adorable! How old was she approximately when you found her? She is sooooooo tiny in that picture!


Thanks again to everyone for the comments!! :catsm

When I found her her eyes were still closed and opened just a few days later (it's been a long time so trying to remember correctly). I bottle fed her for four weeks. She must have been just a few days old when I first found her.

I had been hearing this tiny meowing coming from outside for several hours... finally I tracked it down to my next door neighbors yard where she was just crying in the middle of the grass. I have no clue where her mother was or why she left her there (obviously that's very unusual) but I decided I'd better take her rather than leave her there.
It worked out for the best! :catsm She's been the best cat I ever had (although I have 6 others too).


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What an amazing story. You two were meant to be together!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, beautiful kitten to beautiful cat.  

Is that just the tip of a little pink tongue in the adult picture?


----------



## Brama (Feb 13, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> What an amazing story. You two were meant to be together!


Thank you!  I can't express how much I adore her.


----------



## Brama (Feb 13, 2013)

spirite said:


> Wow, beautiful kitten to beautiful cat.
> 
> Is that just the tip of a little pink tongue in the adult picture?


And thank you too... yes, that is her cute little pink tongue sticking out a little bit on the adult pic.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh wow - love those photos. How beautiful to see.

I hope I can some day look back at kitten pictures with my 18 year old cats purring on my lap.


----------

